# Pre-Entrance Exam



## blevinsjosh (Jul 1, 2011)

I am in the process of making a pre-entrance exam for an emt basic program. 

Does anyone use pre-entrance exams if so what do you use.

If you use one that you could send to me to review that would be appreciated.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2011)

I know the Seattle area EMT entrance exam is based on CPR and advanced first aid. The reference book they suggested was the Red Cross "emergency response" textbook. When I was teaching that class, the majority of the students were "pre-EMT class" kids hoping to get a leg up.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know about the idea of a pre-entrance exam with a medical focus. EMT-B is supposed to be entry-level medical training. My program did require proof of english and math proficiency before enrollment, which seems like a good start. EMT-B is really not that hard IMO, severe weed outs don't seem appropriate unless you have so much demand that you have to, and even then, you might as well just go first come first served. That said, I don't think this applies for paramedic programs.


----------



## AirbourneMedic (Jul 1, 2011)

either: Strongly Agree or Strongly Disagree, none of that "gray area" stuff


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 2, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I don't know about the idea of a pre-entrance exam with a medical focus. EMT-B is supposed to be entry-level medical training. My program did require proof of english and math proficiency before enrollment, which seems like a good start. EMT-B is really not that hard IMO, severe weed outs don't seem appropriate unless you have so much demand that you have to, and even then, you might as well just go first come first served. That said, I don't think this applies for paramedic programs.



Lots of folks want to be EMTs in King County. EMT is required for any fire job, and most of the students are fire hopefuls. There are usually 150-200 people who test for the 30 or so slots in the EMT classes every quarter. 

Do I think it's right? Nope. But, it does weed out the slackers. 

Oh yeah, there's a huge overabundance of EMTs here. Most will never get a job.


----------

